
What's the Plural of 'Virus'? - habs
http://linuxmafia.com/~rick/faq/plural-of-virus.html
======
cperciva
I have trouble accepting the argument that the classical plural of "virus"
can't be "virora" simply because it "does not fit comfortably in the mouth of
an English speaker". While it's questionable whether the Romans ever spoke of
"several slimes", if they had chosen to do so I don't think their choice of
plurals would have been influenced by the peculiarities of people who would
not be born for another 2000 years.

------
badger7
Blah blah blah. It's 'viruses', unless you're being pretentious. Next?

~~~
cperciva
But some of us like being pretentious! :-)

~~~
badger7
Being that there's more than one of you, shouldn't that be pretentii? :)

